

Maps Hidden in Monopoly Helped World War II POWs Escape (2009) - cpeterso
http://abcnews.go.com/Technology/monopolys-hidden-maps-wwii-pows-escape/story?id=8605905#.UVHWojfmDK-

======
bsimpson
I'm surprised the enemy camps allowed such large objects to be brought in
uninspected.

~~~
jlgreco
Absent of using an X-ray machine or actually tearing the boards apart, I
suspect there wouldn't really be a great way to detect that sort of thing
during an inspection. I'm sure they probably searched the boxes, but finding
things inside of the actual board would be difficult unless you knew to expect
that (then perhaps use a magnet to non-destructively locate files or whatnot
cheaply? Maybe simply weighing them would suffice).

------
dominicrodger
See also <https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4970707>

------
celias
Here's an NPR story about Fort Hunt and the care packages they made for POWs
[http://www.npr.org/templates/story/story.php?storyId=9364035...](http://www.npr.org/templates/story/story.php?storyId=93640350)

